# 2011 CPT 93459 and 93461 help please!



## jhcpc09 (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to make sure I understand these new codes correctly.  Would 93459 be charged if the physician performs aLHC crossing aortic valve to LV then injecting vein graft or LIMA for diagnostic purposes only?  The code descriptor states "with bypass graft angiography" so that's leading me to believe an actual Bypass graft procedure must be performed not just an inj of the bypass graft or vein grafts.  I am correct?

Same scenario for 93461 except a combined right and left heart cath was performed.  

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 9, 2010)

The 93459 is reporting what would've been coded as 93510-26, 93543, 93555-26, 93545, 93556-26, 93540 and/or 93539 in 2010.

The 93461 is reporting what would've been coded same as above except 93526-26 instead of 93510-26 in 2010.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jhcpc09 (Dec 9, 2010)

Great!  That's what I was thinking.  Some days I think I got a handle on this and others I nothing seems to click.


----------

